

Providence as a cybercity, No. 13 for high-tech job growth  - bootload
http://www.pbn.com/Providence-as-a-cybercity-No-13-for-high-tech-job-growth,54240

======
bootload
story refers to this $150 report, _"Cybercities 2010: The Definitive Analysis
of the High-Technology Industry in the Nation’s Top 60 Cities"_ ~
<http://www.techamericafoundation.org/cybercities>

